# Need help with making correct decision



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

Im looking to get into the business.. I have around 10-15k to start it up. I found a niche in doing youth and adult baseball jerseys and practices shirts.. Im looking into the direct to garments printers (DTG Vipers2) or a heat press like the (Roland VersaCAMM VS-540 or anajet sprint).. 

I want to do more custom shirt and need the best and most cost affective solutions.. 

Can anyone help? Sorry for being all over place, but Ive been reading for 8 hours now.. a little fried!!!


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Baseball Jerseys and similar products would be best suited with the VersaCAMM. A DTG printer can do many amazing things but stuff like numbers and players names is not it's strength.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd consider a combination of things. The Viper2 is awesome and will do great team logos, etc, then maybe add a CutnPress style cutter for just another $1-2K so you can do heat applied vinyl too. That way, ALL your bases are covered.




AzulVista said:


> Im looking to get into the business.. I have around 10-15k to start it up. I found a niche in doing youth and adult baseball jerseys and practices shirts.. Im looking into the direct to garments printers (DTG Vipers2) or a heat press like the (Roland VersaCAMM VS-540 or anajet sprint)..
> 
> I want to do more custom shirt and need the best and most cost affective solutions..
> 
> Can anyone help? Sorry for being all over place, but Ive been reading for 8 hours now.. a little fried!!!


----------



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

But my problem with Viper is a lot of my shirts I print are 100% Polyester moisture management/antimicrobial performance fabric.. And from what I was told they cant print on that type of material?


Also, what do you guys suggest for the best printer to do heat pressed solution? best bang for buck? Im not going to be doing a 1000's of jerseys a month to start..


----------



## joshlebeau (Aug 25, 2015)

I started off using a commercial grade heat press and commercial grade heat transfers and then switched to a DTG printer. I found that the DTG printer required way more maintenance than I expected and ended up selling it and reverting back to heat transfers. 

If you are printing every day (I wasn't) then maybe you might have better luck than I did with the DTG.

I hope this info helps. Good luck.

Josh


----------



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

joshlebeau - what setup printer did you buy? I'm leaning that way too..


----------



## joshlebeau (Aug 25, 2015)

When I was using a DTG printer, it was the Anajet Sprint. The quality of the output was great, it just didn't make sense for a relatively low volume business like mine.

If I had to do it all over again, I wouldn't go DTG at all.

Josh


----------



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

what current printer/cutter setting you using now? your heat pressing?


----------



## joshlebeau (Aug 25, 2015)

I am using a low cost Epson ink jet printer, Jet Pro Stretch transfers and a Geo Knight DK16 heat press. We cut the art by hand.

I hope this helps.

Josh


----------



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

and how many shirt do you do a month? if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## joshlebeau (Aug 25, 2015)

Shirts per month varies, but it averages out to around 75-100 items (shirts, onesies, burp cloths).

Josh


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

> Baseball Jerseys and similar products would be best suited with the VersaCAMM. A DTG printer can do many amazing things but stuff like numbers and players names is not it's strength.


agreed. for simple 1 color jerzees, a DTG printer is kind of overkill. if for any reason you DO decide to go DTG though, look into *spectra 3000*s. they only cost $7,000 and were getting rave reviews the last time i researched them.

for 1 color printing only, you'd have to do a lot of printing to make your money back on the printer alone, and DTG inks are expensive too. DTG is better for full color on demand one off printing. it's what i want to do, so it's a better option for me.

film printing is dirt cheap compared to DTG! you could get a reasonable width printer for probably no more than $2,000 as i've seen smaller ones for under $100. film printing works very well with simple lettering too, it's it's best use. complicated graphics? not so much so.

if, maybe you were looking to do multicolor logos etc. you also might want to research dye sublimation which is cheaper than DTG and works only on synthetics which i think all jerzees would be. DTG doesn't do synthetics. it's only good for cotton.

hope that helps you somehow


----------



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

cogtees said:


> agreed. for simple 1 color jerzees, a DTG printer is kind of overkill. if for any reason you DO decide to go DTG though, look into *spectra 3000*s. they only cost $7,000 and were getting rave reviews the last time i researched them.
> 
> for 1 color printing only, you'd have to do a lot of printing to make your money back on the printer alone, and DTG inks are expensive too. DTG is better for full color on demand one off printing. it's what i want to do, so it's a better option for me.
> 
> ...


I'm looking to do more of a custom jerseys.. More 2-4 color fronts and 2 color numbers.. I will be doing darks and a lot of micro fibers shirts. a lot of 100% Polyester moisture management/antimicrobial performance fabrics...


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

OK... then you might want to look into dye sub then. it's cheaper than DTG and full color, but is only good for synthetics

dye sublimation sample


----------



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

what machine would you recommend? I looking to jerseys like these.. Please see attached...


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

cogtees said:


> OK... then you might want to look into dye sub then. it's cheaper than DTG and full color, but is only good for synthetics
> 
> dye sublimation sample


..and OP, be aware that when you do full coverage dye sublimation like the image above, most of those, the fabric is dye-subbed first, then cut and sewn, so you either need to be good with a sewing machine or have a seamstress.

You can do dye-sub, full coverage on shirts already made, but run the risk of having areas around some of the stitching and arm seams and neck seams where the image is a little off or missing altogether.


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

> ..and OP, be aware that when you do full coverage dye sublimation like the image above, most of those, the fabric is dye-subbed first, then cut and sewn, so you either need to be good with a sewing machine or have a seamstress.


right

i just chose that image because it was sports related. is there a reason that the image on THAT looks crisper than on the transfers i've seen of photography etc. based art? are they maybe using a sort of DTG form of dye sub?



> what machine would you recommend? I looking to jerseys like these.. Please see attached...


i know very little about dye sub, but there's an entire sub-forum dedicated to the topic, and you can always try skimming the threads first to get some background


----------



## tonkatruck (Apr 10, 2011)

Most of the jerseys in your pics appear to be polyester. While DTG can print on light polyester it cannot print on dark polyester. We do DTG, screen printing, and embroidery. DTG is great for a certain part of our business but if I was going to focus on baseball jerseys I would not go DTG because so many of the jerseys are polyester. If I wanted to start small I would get a cutter and heat press and start there. If my business grew I would do screen printing next. If you start doing a lot of t-shirts then DTG would be a consideration.


----------



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

Thx ton... Thats where I'm at now.. But just not sure on what type of printer/cuter to buy.. Roland Bn20 or VSI 30?


----------



## tonkatruck (Apr 10, 2011)

We have a Roland EGX24. I think most of the major brands will all do the job for you.
I think you want something that can do 15" and 19" vinyl. We have been happy with our Roland it is used almost all day everyday and no issues going into year 4.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Unless you are buying used I don't k ow where you would get a Versacamm for that price.

Having said that a Versacamm and a heat press will do everthing you need. Decals, banners, shirts with vinyl, rhinestones, glitter. That will keep you more than busy


----------



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

binki said:


> Unless you are buying used I don't k ow where you would get a Versacamm for that price.



So your saying I need more then 15K for a machine and press?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A 30 inch Versacamm is $16k by itself with some starter matrrials.


----------



## tonkatruck (Apr 10, 2011)

If I were just starting out I would get a vinyl cutter and a heat press. A good vinyl cutter new is 1500-1700 and and same for a heat press. You might can find a deal on one or both used as well.


----------



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

binki said:


> A 30 inch Versacamm is $16k by itself with some starter matrrials.


SP-300i: $11,995 US*
https://www.rolanddga.com/products/printers/versacamm-sp-300i-and-sp-540i-wide-format-color-printers


----------



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

tonkatruck said:


> If I were just starting out I would get a vinyl cutter and a heat press. A good vinyl cutter new is 1500-1700 and and same for a heat press. You might can find a deal on one or both used as well.


Can you point me in right directions? Id rather spend something like that to make sure it works and build up from there...


----------



## tonkatruck (Apr 10, 2011)

The cutter I have is the Roland GX 24. Here is a link to buy one new:

Roland Vinyl Cutters - Vinyl Cutting Machines - Every Size & Type!

If you google Roland GX 24 there are many places that sell then new so you can compare prices. There are other brands out there as well. I would get one that can cut 15 and 19" rolls of vinyl. Stay away from the small ones as you will be limited on what you can do. You can buy the vinyl from them or just about any screen printing supply store.

I have a two George Knight Heat presses. Here is a link to buy one new:
Geo Knight Co Heat Presses Made in USA: The Best Heat Press And Heat Transfer Machines.
From what I understand Stahls makes a good heat press as well. 
Heat Presses, Heat Transfer Materials - Garment Decoration & Personalization | Stahls'

With a heat press you can also do heat press tranfers, screen print transfers and numbers so it creates a lot of possibilities.

I would search out Used embroidery machines, screen printing equipment, digitizing software first to see if you can find either used. If you have time check on that site regularly as something may come up on there. Also check ebay.

Here are a couple youtube channels that can give you a sense of what you can do:

cadcutdirect
here is one vid on the channel so you can locate the channel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ABvtGxfnZo

tshirtriches.com
here is one vid on the channel so you can locate the channel
https://www.youtube.com/user/tshirtriches


----------



## AzulVista (Aug 26, 2015)

tonkatruck said:


> The cutter I have is the Roland GX 24. Here is a link to buy one new:
> 
> Roland Vinyl Cutters - Vinyl Cutting Machines - Every Size & Type!
> 
> ...



Thanks for info.. But I don't want to do it like first video.. i Would like to be able to print it all out like 2nd video... 

I just need to pick a machine.. You guys think a 20' or 30' is good to start?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

AzulVista said:


> SP-300i: $11,995 US*
> https://www.rolanddga.com/products/printers/versacamm-sp-300i-and-sp-540i-wide-format-color-printers


You need materials to start. Those have a cost. Also in California there is sales tax on the purchase.


----------



## theplux (Dec 15, 2014)

I've a question for Heat-Press. Will the design fade over time? The heat-press designs I have kind of disapear with time when they are Heat-press.


----------

